# Fatboy Bandit



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I been doing some reading here and there on forums and I've found that a lot of guys talk about the benefits of buying one of these kits (particularly for a guy just getting started.) The unit looks nice and easy, but one of my concerns was the 1/2" hose that it comes with vs. a 5/8" or 3/4". 

I like the pump (7gpm), I like the reel and ease of set up with the battery etc...
I could bolt this sucker beside a tank on a trailer, drop in the hose and commence destroying someones bushes with this bad boy given the limited knowledge I've acquired so far.

Is it worth buying, or better to keep researching and piece a set up together?
:blink:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

DS not to take anything away from this place, but I know their is a ton of info on this ver subject at pt state.

you getting ready to go after some roof work??


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> DS not to take anything away from this place, but I know their is a ton of info on this ver subject at pt state.
> 
> you getting ready to go after some roof work??


Thanks Dave, I've been checking it out on ptstate. I just thought I would throw out the question over here instead. So many different opinions on air vs. 12 volt pumps, hot vs. cold, open trailer vs. closed, eco vs. bleach. :blink:. I'd like to get a simple rig together and try my hand at cleaning a few roofs. That's once i've done enough research and feel I could do it safely. You are currently getting more involved in washing right? Hope it's going well for you. 

I may buck up and get the fatboy pump, and a 125 gal tank. Then piece the rest together from the big box here in town. Still pretty undecided.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Check out the roof-cleaning-insitute of America website. It will have all the info you could hope for and more.


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

The bigger the hose the better(theoretically). I'm using 1/2(that's all Bob at PT sells) no problems yet with a 7 g.p.m. pump.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

*Pressure Washing*

We use a 12v system. Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The Fatboy setup rocks and is worth every penny. I have had no problems with the 1/2". Upgrade to the Kuritec hose.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

*Presshure Washing*

I should have said a 12v 5.5 gpm Highflo pump. Our washing system is setup to run mean and lean. Saving about $1,200 on each setup.


----------

